# acoustic panel



## anestar (May 13, 2011)

Is there an acoustic (absorber) panel ? To work widband from about 40 hz to 16 khz?
Is that possible with one kind panel ?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Unfaced fiberglass should work, but I'm not sure about the density/thickness/distance from the wall. 40hz is a pretty long wavelength.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to HTS. :wave: Thread moved to Acoustic Forum.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. Really glad to have you here with us.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------

